# need some input



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

I am looking at getting a pistol for multi purpose use and need some advice or experiances with the following firearms;

Steyr M40A1








FNP 45ACP









S&W 410








Walther/S&W P99/S&W99


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

My brother had a Smith & Wesson auto pistol simalar to the one in you pic and it was not a very good shooter.


----------



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

I wish I could help, I've fired lots of different pistols over the years but you picked four that I've never even handled. Every thought about a Sig Sauer; that's a pistol I can highly recommend. If you are trying to decide with the four you've shown, I'd personally go with the FN.

FN builds very good guns, not that the other companies don't, but that would be my choice out of the four.


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

thanks for the help. I ended up getting the XD 45ACP


----------

